# The House Of Sabre - March 2017



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2017)

*The House Of Sabre!*​


​
Now I say in reports I have a backlog, how is a year and 3 months? well thats how long I have sat on this little egg, but I sat on this place for a reason...
Nakedeye found this place first, then 3 months later myself and cunningplan went here on a Wales jaunt, nothing had changed since nakedeyes visit and ours, then it later got out due to someone knowing its "location" then things went weird, an by weird I mean loads of people flocked here and it was constantly across FB. Many complained things had moved, hidden and stolen... So due to how popular it had become I never posted my shots and felt compelled to not share my photos.

Well todays the day I do! (*hurrah*) from what I know the place is "locked" tight now due to all the activity it had and someone now watches this place locally, (*thank god*) as I felt instantly drawn to this place, an loved it since I saw it! If I could own one of the many abandoned houses I have been in, this would be it.

I am unsure if it was a holiday home? or someone had inherited the house but never went, needless to say the grass was cut and the lawnmower in the living room sparked my curiosity. The place was covered in taxidermy I had to move the snakes and get a better shot of them in jars I am unsure why they are white I am sure someone will tell me. The bedrooms where beautiful and untouched as well, with no footprints or anything on my visit I loved how neat the house looked, how things had a certain place without the regular set up shots from people before, just sad this place became a tourist house and things changed, but thats what happens I guess.

Anyway enough rambling about an explore from a year and 3 months ago, here is "*The House Of Sabre*" in its rather untouched glory enjoy! 












































































​
Thanks for looking as always! ​


----------



## smokeycow (Mar 16, 2017)

lovely place, and nice you got these snaps before it became spoilt. hopefully the tourism phase didn't have a serious negative impact


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2017)

smokeycow said:


> lovely place, and nice you got these snaps before it became spoilt. hopefully the tourism phase didn't have a serious negative impact



Thank you! it did and it didnt, at least from what I know its safe and maybe I can buy it


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2017)

What a beaut of a place beautifully captured MB. Would love to know the story behind this place.


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2017)

One of your best MB, lot of tempting portable bits for the casual unethical explorer to pocket as a momento of the day,I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2017)

HughieD said:


> What a beaut of a place beautifully captured MB. Would love to know the story behind this place.



So would I love to know its back story, but none was present  inside here was some very old photos upon a tin in the kitchen, many overlooked shall try an find dates on some of the shots. Thank you HughieD


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2017)

smiler said:


> One of your best MB, lot of tempting portable bits for the casual unethical explorer to pocket as a momento of the day,I enjoyed it, Thanks



One of my best? That's rather splendid of you to say


----------



## Mmps6 (Mar 16, 2017)

most certainly the best pics i have seen of this place, Very nice


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2017)

Mmps6 said:


> most certainly the best pics i have seen of this place, Very nice



Thank you so much, we had a fair amount of time in here and didn't need to rush


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 16, 2017)

That's a nice house and well preserved. Hope it stays that way. Someone has been doing the housework as its pretty well clean.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 16, 2017)

What a gem! Beautifullly shot as always! 
Well worth the wait!


----------



## Ferox (Mar 16, 2017)

Cool set that mate. You have captured the place really well


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice house and well preserved. Hope it stays that way. Someone has been doing the housework as its pretty well clean.



was very clean at one point till muddy boots turned up  
I reckon it was someones house they inherited  Cheers Hugh Jorgan!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2017)

UrbanX said:


> What a gem! Beautifullly shot as always!
> Well worth the wait!



Thank you mate, appreciated as always


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2017)

Ferox said:


> Cool set that mate. You have captured the place really well



Cheers mate its a rather beautiful place


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 17, 2017)

This looks a truly magical place

Love the close up dear shot, don't like whats in them jars lol


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> This looks a truly magical place
> 
> Love the close up dear shot, don't like whats in them jars lol



Thank you prettyvacant 
I have wanted to know for ages, why the snakes/slow worms or whatever are white haha!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2017)

God I ain't seen this for a while.it was very clean in here.you captured this one lovely


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> God I ain't seen this for a while.it was very clean in here.you captured this one lovely



Cheers mate, it was rather clean inside lol probably isn't now , I guess when your used to decay, seeing somewhere clean often don't feel right, cheers for the comment mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

Stunning selection of images.Such an amazing collection of the weird and wonderful.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow that is just perfect. It's like you walked in when they were out for the day. Very odd place, and captured in your lovely unique style. Cracking stuff as always mate, now where is the rest of your backlog!?! ; )


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just an update MB...went here a few weeks ago and you would cry...the place is trashed and just about everything gone, no animal heads, pots smashed...its a sorry wreck. My friend I went with who had been last year and seen it looking lovely was gutted, and so was I

Its in the middle of nowhere so it makes you wonder???


----------

